# lowrider bike frames for sale



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

All frames are now primered and ready for paint.
Serious Callers only please. Call if have Q's (209)430-8984








12inch Radical lowrider frame with sprocket and custom banana seat pan. Front fender molded. $500 0.b.0








20inch Radical lowrider frame. $300 0.b.0








20inch frame. All fiberglass. $100 0.b.0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------

